#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Open source ASME calculation software

## McJ

Short intro:

Last year, I wanted to learn C#. And what's better to learn a language then programming something 'usefull', so I started programming on a simple ASME calculation program. 
Nothing fancy with 3D and so on, but plain calculations in a nice (Windows) environment, with the ability to generate nice looking calculation reports.
At this time I completed basic shell and head calculations for internal and external pressure, with a complete material database, the basic code to generate reports and the possibility to save and load calculations.
At this moment, I do not have the time anymore to spend as much time to this project as a few months ago, and to program something like this only for myself is a kind of waste of time. At the speed I can program now, a usefull result will be ready in 5 years or so  :Frown: 

 I'm willing to give my program to the open source community, but there are some questions attached.
1) Is somebody interested in a project like this?
2) Am I allowed to do this? (by ASME)
3) Does somebody know how to do this? (open source development)
4) Are there people out there who are interested to write code for a project like this?

I uploaded my program to allow you to take a look:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Please note: to limit the size of the upload, I limited the material database!
The complete database holds over 2000 ASME materials.


Thanks,
Jeroen.See More: Open source ASME calculation software

----------


## balaji_pcet

I am interested in developing like this.. i can help you.. contact me by email..  balajiselvaraj@rocketmail.com

----------


## namasral

I DO NOT KNOW ON REGULATION BUT WHAT HAVE YOUI DONE HERE IS APPLYING TOOLS IN DESIGNING VESSEL ACCORDING TO ASME CODE. ASME IS THE GUIDANCE FOR FABRICATING VESSEL SAFELY. 
I HAVE LOOK INTO IT AND FOUND THAT SA 5A6 GR70 IS NOT IN THE DATABASE...... I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE AN IDEA AND EXPANDING THIS OPEN SOURCE SOFTWARES BUT I AN INTERMEDIATE IN 
PROGRAMMING AND USING SPREADSHEET INSTEAD IN VALIDATING MY DESIGN.... MY email is namasral@yahoo.com so we can discuss it in detail what I would like to do..

Thanks

----------


## McJ

Indeed,

the database is limited to save bandwidth.
I have a complete database over here with allmost all ASME materials.

We also use spreadsheets with tons of VBA code.
This is an experiment that has grown out of proportions ;-)
This is the very first piece of C#code I ever wrote.
It is written to allow extending with all other types of basic ASME parts.
So it shouldn't be hard to do this once you get used to the language.

It would be nice that one day this software would be a complete and useful tool,
but my spare time is now very limited due to other professional and non-professional things.

I attached the complete source code here to allow everybody to play with it.
It was created using the free version of M$ Visual C# Express.
But if you make extensions, I would really like to see a copy of it, so I can keep on participating.

greetings,
Jeroen.

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks

----------


## ferrari80

> thanks



Jeroen

Whats the pwd for the database

Thanks

----------


## edferna

Hi Jeroen:

NIce work!

Can I have a copy of the complete database for the 2000 ASME materials?

Best Regards

edferna

----------


## edferna

Jeroen
My e-mail is eduardo.fernandez@gora.com.ar just in case you can send me the complete database
Thanks
edferna

----------


## khoiruddin57

thx Bro....

----------


## Lycan

Thank you

I want material Sa516 Gr.70 but material list don't have. Please verify material list

----------


## buterfly385

Hi McJ

I'm mechanical engineer with the same idea like you. 
Please contact me on the buterfly385@gmail.com.
We can share informations...
Also, anybody who want to develop this kind of usefull selfimprovement project be free to contact me.

----------


## locke

Thank you sir...

----------


## fendihusin

tq..

See More: Open source ASME calculation software

----------


## shoumi

Great project! Hope to hear news about it soon! Congrats and thanks for sharing

----------


## DewKhel

I am very interessted. Could you please send me the complete program.

----------


## m4metz

sir write the password for database to access the software ..thanks in advance

----------


## buterfly385

try with: azerty

----------


## alex2002

Dear friends,

Good study. But, I don't know C-language, So, please upload revised versions of that study.

----------


## Murali Krishnan

Good one.Thanks.

----------


## craftyboy

nice share mister...

in legal aspec may be it not a "crime" if you have the "original databse of ASME"

CMIIW

----------


## rizq Locus

thx for sharing..
but I not undertood how using this program?
when I klik material, i found blank coloumn.
anyone can help my problem? :Frown: 
or email me rizq_tamz@yahoo.com to solve/some tutorial to using this software.
thank's before.

----------


## getanasmalik

its GUI is well organized just need to make sure how to add material information in it..

----------


## ZHONGHAI

thank you for your share

----------


## alexanderchacin

> Indeed,
> 
> the database is limited to save bandwidth.
> I have a complete database over here with allmost all ASME materials.
> 
> We also use spreadsheets with tons of VBA code.
> This is an experiment that has grown out of proportions ;-)
> This is the very first piece of C#code I ever wrote.
> It is written to allow extending with all other types of basic ASME parts.
> ...



I also work with VBA

----------


## Jeerapol

Thank you for your shared.

See More: Open source ASME calculation software

----------


## cumigila

hai sir can you upload again this file?

thanks a lot sir

----------


## cndesu

I am also interested in this software. Only thing is I am basic at C# as my C# knowledge is almost 25 years old. Thanks for sharing though. You can email me a copy of the database to cndesu@yahoo.com

----------


## c4275313

Hi, I am also interested in this software. Could you please reupload it again, the link doesn't seem to work. Thanks

----------


## barhoom781

Hi sir can you upload again this file?

thanks a lot sir

----------


## kerkneus

Hi, I am also interested in this software. Could you please reupload it again, the link doesn't seem to work. Thanks
My mail is kerkeni.aness@gmail.com

Thanks in advance.

----------


## nnarvind

Unable to download, kindly upload again in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Thank you.

----------

